# التبريد بإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية



## TURKIROB (24 أغسطس 2011)

لدي فكرة وأتمنى أن أكون قادر على تنفيذها ، الفكرة هي أنه هناك في السعودية الآن تستخدم رشاشات للتبريد في خارج المنزل ، بحيث تنفث رشات من الماء من مجموعة أنابيب متصلة ببعض على شكلة مربع وبها فتحات صغيرة ليخرج منها الماء التذي يتم نفثه ، المحرك الذي يضخ الماء في الأنابيب يعمل على كهرباء المنزل ، والفكرة هي أستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتشغيل هذا المحرك وأعتقد أن هذا ممكن لأن المحرك لا يستهلك طاقة كبيرة لأنه يتوقف لفترة عندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة في المكان ليعاودالإشتغال بعد أن يتوقف لفترة من الوقتز ما رأيكم أليست فكرة مجدية في الدول التي درجة الحرارة فيها مرتفعة

ايضا أعتقد أنه يمكن تشغيل المكيف الصحراوي في المنزل عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية لأنه لايحتاج إلى طاقة كهربائية كبيرة وأنا أستغرب أنه لم يتم حتى الآن إنتاج مكيف صحراوي بعمل على الخلايا الشمسية

ما رأيكم في هذه الأفكار ، أتمنى أن أسمع تعليقاتكم سلبا وإيجابا

تركي البكر


----------



## القرش الحمر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## تركي سليم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الفكره جيده بس تحتاج الى شخص يدعمك


----------



## hussien95 (9 فبراير 2012)

فكرة جيدة شكرا


----------



## devotionland (6 مارس 2012)

الفكرة ناجحة وخصوصا التشغيل يتم مع ارتفاع الحرارة المتزامنة مع شدة الاشعاع


----------

